# Trillion my husky malamute mix. PACKED with photos!



## jaspah (Jan 25, 2012)

Trillion sleeping with my boyfriend :3


























family photo


----------



## jaspah (Jan 25, 2012)

she likes to stay on my shoulders, even in the car she will climb and sit on my shoulders...... she thinks shes a parrot !


and here she was sleeping and just rolled right off then bed and continued sleeping.

















huuuge paws!
















lol!


first bath,








ew that water, filthy.









boyfriend with trillion right before he brought her to me.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

She's adorable!


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

don't feel bad, but that one shot of the three of you...Trillion looks like the brains of the operation............................


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is absolutely adorable ... such a pretty girl ... I love her color.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

SOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!! I love all of the pictures!


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

I love the one of her laying on the grass, her tummy looks so rub-able!


----------



## jaspah (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you thank you! ^.^ and she deffenantly is the brains of the operation lol


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

DustyCrockett said:


> don't feel bad, but that one shot of the three of you...Trillion looks like the brains of the operation............................


LOL


She's a beaut! love the photos


----------



## Subro (Dec 24, 2011)

She looks so smart. haha
I love the one with the little mice!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I want to rub her belly so much! She looks very clever, something about the eyes is just "very old soul".


----------



## jaspah (Jan 25, 2012)

Ahaha thank you guys for the compliments,
I always say she always looks like shes thinking "you have to be kidding me" aha. Her exspretion says shes above all this petty human stuff. aha.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

She is so cute. I hope you continue posting pictures as she grows up.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

What a cutie she is.


----------



## Frostie (Feb 1, 2012)

Adorable! <3


----------



## Thea (Jan 19, 2012)

She's Gorgeous! I love her beautiful blue eyes.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Adorable little girl!!! I love the one with the rat on her


----------



## ebetz0014 (Feb 2, 2012)

She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

What a beautiful puppy!!Thanks for the pics


----------



## jaspah (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## jaspah (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## jaspah (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## itsjustmebre (Mar 29, 2011)

Your puppy is adorable <3 My dog Bailey has the camo jacket he's wearing in one of the pics in the first post  I love all the pics!

~IJMB


----------



## jaspah (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Is Trillion named after a certain Tricia McMillan?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Sibe said:


> Is Trillion named after a certain Tricia McMillan?


I know her


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Slartibartfast said:


> I know her


Ha! Well of course you would. I love your Norway coastline


----------



## AlexJC (Jan 25, 2012)

Shes beautiful


----------

